# How to compile openGL under cygwin



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I need to program some application and for that I need opengl libraries installed in cygwin under windows. Since there is nothing for programming here I hope i wrote that post in the right section. Um, I have already installed some packages in cygwin, and I am trying to compile a C program as 
gcc test.c -lopengl32 -lglut32 -lgl32
but it is not working. I searched all over the web and i found that i dont ahve opengl installed in ym pc. I have the latest driver and this is quite strange caz it should automatically be installed. I dont want to use any IDE like netbenas or VS. Is there anyone that could help me please? :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to programming.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

After all it was in the wrong section? Damn...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, but no problem moving it you, can check which forum or sub forum on this page http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

How do you compile under windows?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your question in google will get you a slew of possibilities https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...a&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=WO4NVM-9IImyOqHugDA there are a lot of programming languages used with windows.


----------

